# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Cần Tư Vấn...Về khung máy.

## ngthha

Chào các bác! 
Em đang tính DIY cái máy cắt đá granit, có kết cấu một trụ và trục X vươn 2m và Z cõng con động cơ nặng 60kg. Em mong các tiền bối tư vấn cho em kết cấu khung như thế nào để chịu tải được. Em tính dùng ton 8mm chất hộp mà chưa biết chất như thế nào.. Mong các bác giúp đỡ, cái vụ tính toán em hơi bị dốt..


Chân thành cám ơn!

----------


## Nam CNC

em thấy ở bãi quận 8 có mấy tay máy robo có kết cấu giống bác Tha mô tả( nhưng không dài đến 2 m ), nếu thích thì đi mua về cho nó ngon, còn Diy thì cứ từ từ , nhưng với kết cấu kiểu này thì bác nên học hỏi máy cái máy khoan cần , nhìn cận cảnh mấy cái trụ X vươn dài ra sẽ rõ. Để vững và không rung khi cắt đá chắc em trụ này không dưới 1 tấn sắt.

----------

ngthha

----------


## ahdvip

Khung này có vẻ khá nặng. Thấy có 1 kiều này đẹp nè anh

----------

ngthha

----------


## CKD

Nếu kiểu L ngược mà tận 2m thì hơi bị dài  :Wink: 
Ngoài ra trục Z mang vác các thứ, vậy trục Z gá vào đâu? Nếu trục Z lại nằm trên trục X thì tải trọng dồn lên cái dầm trục X như mẫu trên là khá lớn à. Khi đó phải tính toán kết cấu hệ thống lưởi, motor, trục Z rồi mới tính được tải trong cho trục X

----------

ngthha

----------


## ngthha

Cám ơn các bác! Hẹn mấy bác sáng uống cafe rồi tính nhé. Bác nào nhã ý cho mình cái điểm hẹn.

----------


## CKD

Có gì cứ alo, set kèo được thì tính bác ạ.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngthha

Sau thời gian được sự tư vấn, hộ trợ của các bác. Hôm nay em nó như vậy, các bác xem thử..
[/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

